# Wasp Issues



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will probably need to locate their nest as just killing the ones you see will not stop them from multiplying. Once you find their nest or entrance point some Sevin dust works great. Unfortunately that nest may not be nearby.

Short story. Many years ago I joined a friend to go hunting in South Jersey using a camp in the woods. There were dozens of large wasp nest under the eaves all the way around and they would attack when we would come and go. On the second day we had a heavy rain and looking out the door I saw a couple of wasps try to fly into the rain. They were knocked down immediately. So I grabbed a long stick and went around the camp and destroyed all of the nests. The rain (and it was heavy) protected me and after my efforts there were virtually no more wasps.

This link is similar to something left on the side of that camp where hundreds of wasps had ventured and were not able to escape.
http://www.prairiestory.com/2010/09/homemade-wasp-trap.html

Bud


----------

